#ubuntu-ch 2014-05-21
<fleurtherock> hi, hi all
<miup> huhu
<fleurtherock> miup, huhu?
<fleurtherock> scuse me but i am  a new user
<miup> huhu is an
<miup> Ausgangssprache: Englisch
<miup> woot?
<miup> xD
<miup> huhu is an equivalent to "hi"
<miup> anyhow, this is the official irc channel for ubuntu users from Switzerland ;)
<fleurtherock> miup where are you from?
<miup> Switzerland?
<fleurtherock> ok
<fleurtherock> Canton?
<fleurtherock> Swiss canton?
<miup> Zurich ;)
<fleurtherock> ok
<fleurtherock> speak German
<fleurtherock> ?
<miup> Swiss German ;)
<fleurtherock> what languages ​​you know
<miup> German
<fleurtherock> scuse me but my english e german are very very bad
<fleurtherock> your job?
<miup> ;)
<fleurtherock> I'm sorry if I make you a lot of questions! but I want to start to learn English well
<fleurtherock> miup
<miup> thats okey, but this isn't an english channel ;)
<miup> try /join #english
